# Stapled cut



## BF1911 (Feb 9, 2015)

Had an accident prepping a fire drill set. Knife slipped off and I heard it hit bone. My wife fixed me up. We'll keep an eye on infection.


----------



## BF1911 (Feb 9, 2015)

Finished. Three staples.


----------



## BF1911 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cut before closed.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

My granddaughter fell and cut her head tonight. In the ER they did not papoose her. She is 4. It took all 4 of them to hold her down for the two staples. She strained so hard that she now has broken blood vessels on her eye lids and under her eyes. Poor baby and poor mom and dad. The doctor is a good one. I have met him before. I told her if she would be still to tie a hair on each side in a knot to hold it together. When knot grows out, snip it off as wound should be healed. I wish they had tried it.


----------



## BF1911 (Feb 9, 2015)

txcatlady said:


> My granddaughter fell and cut her head tonight. In the ER they did not papoose her. She is 4. It took all 4 of them to hold her down for the two staples. She strained so hard that she now has broken blood vessels on her eye lids and under her eyes. Poor baby and poor mom and dad. The doctor is a good one. I have met him before. I told her if she would be still to tie a hair on each side in a knot to hold it together. When knot grows out, snip it off as wound should be healed. I wish they had tried it.


Really sorry about all that. I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Boy I bet that felt real good, nice closure with those staples. BTW how did your fire board turn out?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

BF1911 said:


> Cut before closed.


Nice clean cut. Looks like craftsmanship on your part. 

Should get you out of honey do chores for awhile!


----------



## BF1911 (Feb 9, 2015)

camo2460 said:


> Boy I bet that felt real good, nice closure with those staples. BTW how did your fire board turn out?


Fire board was postponed! I had a meeting that evening and am back to work now. I'll post that when I get back to it and get it finished.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BF1911 said:


> My wife fixed me up...


It's nice to have a Mrs. who can do that!


----------



## BF1911 (Feb 9, 2015)

Finished product. We left them in for 9 days. All is well. No infection. Confidence boosted.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Good job.
I also bought some staplers and staple removers. It's faster and easier on a wound that doesn't need to look good. I'd still use sutures for facial wounds or high flexibility joints, but staples are great for anything else. 

Even no one with any experience can place or remove them....the biggest thing is to make sure your wound is clean and sterile first.


----------

